# Podría/Podía haber (cualquier paticipio)



## 82shraga

Hola

I was wondering about the differences between these two options

" Podría /Podía haber (cualquier paticipio)"

Due to the fact that they have the same translation in English I don't understand. 

Thank you


----------



## Lullaby25

Hola

I was wondering about the differences between these two options

" Podría /Podía haber (cualquier paticipio)"

Due to the fact that they have the same translation in English I don't understand. 

Thank you 
......................................................................................................
Hello!
In Spanish the difference between these two verbal tenses is that:

- PODRÍA is used with could (I could go to the party, but I'm not sure). You can choose whether to go or not. You still have time.

- PODÍA/PODRÍA HABER + PARTICIPIO is used with could have + participle (I could have gone to the party but I didn't want to). In this case the action is already finished so you can no longer go. 

Hope I explained it clearly!

Regards


----------



## 82shraga

Thank you

But the question was is there a difference between the both in the past ?
Podía/ podría haber (participio) is it the same ?

Thanks again


----------



## flljob

Podría es un condicional. Podía es un pasado imperfecto. No son lo mismo.


----------



## 82shraga

Gracias. 

Sé que son de diferentes tiempos gramaticales pero no entiendo la diferencia del significado y cuando usar cada uno.

¿Cuándo usarías podría y Cuándo podía ?

Gracias.


----------



## Irma2011

82shraga said:


> Hola
> 
> I was wondering about the differences between these two options
> 
> " Podría /Podía haber (cualquier paticipio)"
> 
> Due to the fact that they have the same translation in English I don't understand.
> 
> Thank you


 
Hola shraga:

Estas dos formas verbales se pueden confundir fácilmente, y no es fácil ver la diferencia entre ellas y menos explicarla, pero lo intentaré. La confusión se debe, creo, al significado del verbo _'poder'_ referido a un pasado perfecto, que lo convierte en un verbo modal, un verbo que expresa algo contrario a la realidad ('non-actuality' en inglés). 

‘Podría haber’, como te ha dicho flljob, es condicional:

_“Podría haber terminado *si* hubiera tenido más tiempo” _
_“Podrías haber hecho la carrera que hubieras querido”_ (aquí se sobreentiende la condición, es decir: _‘*si* hubieras querido hacerla’_)

_‘Podía haber’_ es pretérito pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, indica que algo que se podía hacer no se hizo, pero no se expresa ni se sobreentiende ninguna condición:

_“Podíamos haber ido al cine para divertirnos un poco” _(pero no lo hicimos)
_“Podían haber llamado a la policía”_ (habría sido una buena idea, pero no lo hicieron)
_“Podía haber hecho una tortilla para cenar” _(pero no se me ocurrió, la verdad) 
_“Podía haberte pedido consejo”_(pero no lo hice porque no quería que te preocuparas por mis problemas)
_“¡Podías haberte matado!” _(Lo que hiciste era peligroso, pero, gracias a Dios, no te ha pasado nada, no te has matado) 
_“Podía haberme levantado más temprano, pero tenía un sueño…..”_ (No me levanté, me quedé en la cama)

(También se podría utilizar aquí _‘Pude, pudiste, etc. haber’)_
_“¡Pudiste habérmelo dicho!”_ (_Why didn’t you?)_
_“¡Pudieron haberse matado!” (¿Why did they do that? It was dangerous! )_

Vamos a convertir estas oraciones en condicionales, a ver qué pasa:
_“Podríamos haber ido al cine” _(si no se nos hubiera hecho tan tarde)
_“Podrían haber llamado a la policía”_ (si hubieran tenido un teléfono)
_“Podría haber hecho una tortilla para cenar” _(si hubiera tenido patatas)
_“Podría haberte pedido consejo”_(si hubieras estado a mi lado)
_“Podrías haberte matado” _(si hubieras subido a las rocas). 
_“Podría haberme levantado más temprano”_ (si no me hubiera acostado tan tarde)

La condición puede hacerse explícita o no, pero está ahí.

Esto es lo que se me ha ocurrido sólo pensando en cómo uso yo estas formas verbales. Quizá otros foreros puedan darte más ayuda.
Esperemos que así sea.


----------



## flljob

El condicional en un periodo hipotético:

Podría hacerlo si me decidiera.

El imperfecto es un tiempo del pasado:
Podía hacerlo porque me había estudiado mucho.

Por el momento son las que se me ocurren. Seguro que hay más.


----------



## inib

Irma2011 said:


> Hola shraga:
> 
> Estas dos formas verbales se pueden confundir fácilmente, y no es fácil ver la diferencia entre ellas y menos explicarla, pero lo intentaré. La confusión se debe, creo, al significado del verbo _'poder'_ referido a un pasado perfecto, que lo convierte en un verbo modal, un verbo que expresa algo contrario a la realidad ('non-actuality' en inglés).
> 
> ‘Podría haber’, como te ha dicho flljob, es condicional:
> 
> _“Podría haber terminado *si* hubiera tenido más tiempo” _
> _“Podrías haber hecho la carrera que hubieras querido”_ (aquí se sobreentiende la condición, es decir: _‘*si* hubieras querido hacerla’_)
> 
> _‘Podía haber’_ es pretérito pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, indica que algo que se podía hacer no se hizo, pero no se expresa ni se sobreentiende ninguna condición:
> 
> _“Podíamos haber ido al cine para divertirnos un poco” _(pero no lo hicimos)
> _“Podían haber llamado a la policía”_ (habría sido una buena idea, pero no lo hicieron)
> _“Podía haber hecho una tortilla para cenar” _(pero no se me ocurrió, la verdad)
> _“Podía haberte pedido consejo”_(pero no lo hice porque no quería que te preocuparas por mis problemas)
> _“¡Podías haberte matado!” _(Lo que hiciste era peligroso, pero, gracias a Dios, no te ha pasado nada, no te has matado)
> _“Podía haberme levantado más temprano, pero tenía un sueño…..”_ (No me levanté, me quedé en la cama)
> 
> (También se podría utilizar aquí _‘Pude, pudiste, etc. haber’)_
> _“¡Pudiste habérmelo dicho!”_ (_Why didn’t you?)_
> _“¡Pudieron haberse matado!” (¿Why did they do that? It was dangerous! )_
> 
> Vamos a convertir estas oraciones en condicionales, a ver qué pasa:
> _“Podríamos haber ido al cine” _(si no se nos hubiera hecho tan tarde)
> _“Podrían haber llamado a la policía”_ (si hubieran tenido un teléfono)
> _“Podría haber hecho una tortilla para cenar” _(si hubiera tenido patatas)
> _“Podría haberte pedido consejo”_(si hubieras estado a mi lado)
> _“Podrías haberte matado” _(si hubieras subido a las rocas).
> _“Podría haberme levantado más temprano”_ (si no me hubiera acostado tan tarde)
> 
> La condición puede hacerse explícita o no, pero está ahí.
> 
> Esto es lo que se me ha ocurrido sólo pensando en cómo uso yo estas formas verbales. Quizá otros foreros puedan darte más ayuda.
> Esperemos que así sea.


 Irma, creo que entiendo tu explicación, ¿pero estarías de acuerdo en que en la práctica, las diferencias son mínimas, y muchas veces no se observan?
Por comentar un ejemplo cualquiera, veamos el tuyo que he marcado en azul.
Podíamos haber ido al cine (pero no lo hicimos)
vs
Podríamos haber ido al cine (si no se nos hubiera hecho tarde)
Aquí viene mi duda: la oración condicional en pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo "si no se nos hubiera hecho tarde" (expresada o implícita), ya implica una situación hipotética. Entonces, ¿no estamos volviendo al "pero no lo hicimos"?
Seguro que se me está escapando algo. Espero que no te importe explicármelo.


----------



## 82shraga

Wow!!!! Muchísimas gracias Irma !


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Irma, creo que entiendo tu explicación, ¿pero estarías de acuerdo en que en la práctica, las diferencias son mínimas, y muchas veces no se observan?
> Por comentar un ejemplo cualquiera, veamos el tuyo que he marcado en azul.
> Podíamos haber ido al cine (pero no lo hicimos)
> vs
> Podríamos haber ido al cine (si no se nos hubiera hecho tarde)
> Aquí viene mi duda: la oración condicional en pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo "si no se nos hubiera hecho tarde" (expresada o implícita), ya implica una situación hipotética. Entonces, ¿no estamos volviendo al "pero no lo hicimos"?
> Seguro que se me está escapando algo. Espero que no te importe explicármelo.


Hola inib, tú eres española a efectos de lenguaje, así que es poco lo que puedo explicarte yo. Pero bueno, vamos allá. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que en la práctica puede no haber apenas diferencias y, de hecho, he tenido que pensar bastante el caso. _“Podía haber cogido una gramática”,_ pero no tengo mucho tiempo ahora para hacer una búsqueda cuidadosa. 
A ver si logro mantenerme lúcida y defender lo que he dicho (no me resulta nada fácil, que no se entere shraga):
Es cierto que la oración condicional con ‘_podría haber’_ implica una situación hipotética y por supuesto la terminación es que _“no lo hicimos”_, pero no _“*pero* no lo hicimos”_ (no sé si se me entiende este ‘pero’). “_Podía haber _(o ‘_pude haber) ido, salido’ 'tomado', etc._ tienen casi siempre, ¿siempre?, además del carácter hipotético, otras connotaciones que no tiene la condicional, que sólo expresa condición.
Por ejemplo, las frases “_podrías habérmelo dicho_”, _“podrían haber desayunado”_ no se utilizan (yo al menos no las utilizo) para hacer, por ejemplo, un reproche, dar un consejo (estimación, más bien, poque los consejos para algo que ha pasado ya no sirven de mucho), plantear una alternativa, etc. etc., en cambio _“podías habérmelo dicho”, “podíamos haber desayunado”,_ sí.

Creo que eso es lo que de verdad distingue a estas dos formas verbales, independientemente de que las podamos confundir alguna vez y, no sé, también puede ser que en algunas zonas o países no se tengan muy claras las diferencias, eso ya no lo sé, y en realidad, lo que estoy diciendo, tampoco, pero ahora mismo, mañana será otro día, creo que lo tengo bastante claro.

Ahora te toca a ti poner todo esto del revés.


----------



## Soldado

Todo esto también me ayuda mucho. De lo que entiendo, "podría" trabaja con "si" y "podía" no. Me parece una forma muy sencillo pero práctica para acordarlo.


Está correcta, sí?


Juan


----------



## Irma2011

Soldado said:


> Todo esto también me ayuda mucho. Por lo que entiendo, "podría" funciona con "si" y "podía" no. Me parece una forma muy sencilla, pero práctica, para recordarlo.
> 
> 
> Es correcto, ¿sí?
> 
> 
> Juan


Sí, básicamente uno se puede guiar por eso para estar seguro de no equivocarse, pero no te olvides de que estamos analizando _'podía haber'/'podría haber' + participio, no 'podía'/'podria'._
Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

82shraga said:


> Wow!!!! Muchísimas gracias Irma !


De nada, shraga, me alegro de haberte ayudado. En el mensaje anterior a inib estoy bromeando un poco, no me hagas caso. Yo utilizo siempre así estas formas verbales y creo que lo que digo es una buena guía para no equivocarse con ellas.
Buenas noches.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> Hola shraga:
> 
> Estas dos formas verbales se pueden confundir fácilmente, y no es fácil ver la diferencia entre ellas y menos explicarla, pero lo intentaré. La confusión se debe, creo, al significado del verbo _'poder'_ referido a un pasado perfecto, que lo convierte en un verbo modal, un verbo que expresa algo contrario a la realidad ('non-actuality' en inglés).
> 
> ‘Podría haber’, como te ha dicho flljob, es condicional:
> 
> _“Podría haber terminado *si* hubiera tenido más tiempo” _
> _“Podrías haber hecho la carrera que hubieras querido”_ (aquí se sobreentiende la condición, es decir: _‘*si* hubieras querido hacerla’_)
> 
> _‘Podía haber’_ es pretérito pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, indica que algo que se podía hacer no se hizo, pero no se expresa ni se sobreentiende ninguna condición:
> 
> _“Podíamos haber ido al cine para divertirnos un poco” _(pero no lo hicimos)
> _“Podían haber llamado a la policía”_ (habría sido una buena idea, pero no lo hicieron)
> _“Podía haber hecho una tortilla para cenar” _(pero no se me ocurrió, la verdad)
> _“Podía haberte pedido consejo”_(pero no lo hice porque no quería que te preocuparas por mis problemas)
> _“¡Podías haberte matado!” _(Lo que hiciste era peligroso, pero, gracias a Dios, no te ha pasado nada, no te has matado)
> _“Podía haberme levantado más temprano, pero tenía un sueño…..”_ (No me levanté, me quedé en la cama)
> 
> (También se podría utilizar aquí _‘Pude, pudiste, etc. haber’)_
> _“¡Pudiste habérmelo dicho!”_ (_Why didn’t you?)_
> _“¡Pudieron haberse matado!” (¿Why did they do that? It was dangerous! )_
> 
> Vamos a convertir estas oraciones en condicionales, a ver qué pasa:
> _“Podríamos haber ido al cine” _(si no se nos hubiera hecho tan tarde)
> _“Podrían haber llamado a la policía”_ (si hubieran tenido un teléfono)
> _“Podría haber hecho una tortilla para cenar” _(si hubiera tenido patatas)
> _“Podría haberte pedido consejo”_(si hubieras estado a mi lado)
> _“Podrías haberte matado” _(si hubieras subido a las rocas).
> _“Podría haberme levantado más temprano”_ (si no me hubiera acostado tan tarde)
> 
> La condición puede hacerse explícita o no, pero está ahí.
> 
> Esto es lo que se me ha ocurrido sólo pensando en cómo uso yo estas formas verbales. Quizá otros foreros puedan darte más ayuda.
> Esperemos que así sea.



¡Bien hecho, Irma! ¡Excelentes ejemplos!


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> ¡Bien hecho, Irma! ¡Excelentes ejemplos!


Gracias, donbill, sabes que valoro enormemente tus apreciaciones.


----------



## inib

Irma2011 said:


> Ahora te toca a ti poner todo esto del revés.


 
Ni se me ocurre. Acabo de verlo claro (gracias a tí), pero a nada que le de una vuelta, podría volver a liarme. Gracias.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Ni se me ocurre. Acabo de verlo claro (gracias a tí), pero a nada que le de una vuelta, podría volver a liarme. Gracias.


*"¡A nada que le dé una vuelta!",* ¡pero si esto sólo lo dice un español!, ¿qué problemas puedes tener tú con nuestro idioma? ¡NINGUNO!


----------



## inib

Irma2011 said:


> *"¡A nada que le dé una vuelta!",* ¡pero si esto sólo lo dice un español!, ¿qué problemas puedes tener tú con nuestro idioma? ¡NINGUNO!


Pues, me he dejado una tilde, para empezar. (Todavía no me he aprendido bien lo de las palabras monosílabas, cuándo es opcional y cuándo no).
Me defiendo bien hablando, y hasta escribiendo, pero a veces me falla el análisis, y por eso paso tanto tiempo aquí, intentando aprender. Me apasiona.
Y ya vale de cumplidos sobre mi español. Tus conocimientos del inglés sí que son más que admirables.
Ahora que me has hecho volver a mirar el hilo, he conseguido poner una cosa no sé si del revés o bocabajo, pero me la callo para que no acaben todos tan confundidos como yo.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Pues, me he dejado una tilde, para empezar. (Todavía no me he aprendido bien lo de las palabras monosílabas, cuándo es opcional y cuándo no).
> Me defiendo bien hablando, y hasta escribiendo, pero a veces me falla el análisis, y por eso paso tanto tiempo aquí, intentando aprender. Me apasiona.
> Y ya vale de cumplidos sobre mi español. Tus conocimientos del inglés sí que son más que admirables.
> Ahora que me has hecho volver a mirar el hilo, he conseguido poner una cosa ni sé si del revés o bocabajo, pero me la callo para que no acaben todos tan confundidos como yo.


 
No te reprimas, no encuentro mejor ejercicio que éste para reponer neuronas, ahora que sé que se pueden regenerar. Danos un buen rompecabezas. Cuando vuelva de la tediosa compra, intentaré componerlo.


----------



## inib

No hace falta, Irma. Al intentar expresar mis pensamientos por escrito y ordenadamente, creo que acabo de descubrir la respuesta a mi propia pregunta (¡otra vez a borrarlo todo!) Ya veremos si me asaltan nuevas dudas mañana, pero de momento, parece que estoy disfrutando de un momento de lucidez. Je je.


----------



## flljob

Soldado said:


> Todo esto también me ayuda mucho. De lo que entiendo, "podría" trabaja con "si" y "podía" no. Me parece una forma muy sencillo pero práctica para acordarlo.
> 
> 
> Está correcta, sí?
> 
> 
> Juan


 
Si podía hacerlo, sería campeón.
Si podía cantar, lo contrataban.
Si podías ir, yo no lo sabía.

Muchos podía con si.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> *"¡A nada que le dé una vuelta!"*



Irma, no conozco este dicho. ¿Quiere decir, "pero si tengo la menor duda", "si se me presenta la menor complicación al respecto" o "si se me complica de alguna forma"?  (Pero has dicho que solo lo dice un español. Estoy tratando, pero no se ha completado la transformación de identidad nacional-- y queda mucho por hacer. )

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> No hace falta, Irma. Al intentar expresar mis pensamientos por escrito y ordenadamente, creo que acabo de descubrir la respuesta a mi propia pregunta (¡otra vez a borrarlo todo!) Ya veremos si me asaltan nuevas dudas mañana, pero de momento, parece que estoy disfrutando de un momento de lucidez. Je je.


Pues  me haces un gran favor porque me estoy cayendo de sueeeño...... Mañana te pueden asaltar todas las dudas que quieras, que se hará lo que se pueda.
Buenas noches.


----------



## inib

donbill said:


> Irma, no conozco este dicho. ¿Quiere decir, "pero si tengo la menor duda", "si se me presenta la menor complicación al respecto" o "si se me complica de alguna forma"?  (Pero has dicho que solo lo dice un español. Estoy tratando, pero no se ha completado la transformación de identidad nacional-- y queda mucho por hacer. )
> 
> Saludos


Hi Donbill,
I'll answer your question, as I wrote the original sentence.
I'm pretty sure that you know that "darle vueltas a algo" is to go over and over it, to mull it over, to keep thinking about it.
"A nada que" is a bit more difficult to find an exact translation for, but I can tell you the idea with which I used it. 
"A nada que" means something like "If (I) only just (begin to)...."
For example:
_A nada que me digas la primera palabra, seguro que me acuerdo de toda la estrofa = If you (would) only just tell me the first word, I'm bound to remember the whole verse._
In my message to Irma I was expressing that seeing as I'd only just got my head round the matter, I didn't want to upset the apple cart by starting to analyse it again. _If I even *begin* to go over it again, I will probably get more confused._


----------



## juandiego

flljob said:


> Si podía hacerlo, sería campeón.
> Si podía cantar, lo contrataban.
> Si podías ir, yo no lo sabía.
> 
> Muchos podía con si.


Hola flljob.
Lo del condicional sería en la proposición principal, no en la subordinada, ¿no? Creo que de hecho no es posible el verbo condicional tras el nexo condicional.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En cuanto al matiz de diferencia de significado entre _podía/podría haber ido_, tal vez ayude a su comprensión el otro nombre que dichos tiempos verbales también tienen, es decir, *co*pretérito y *pos*pretérito respectivamente.

Copretérito—_Podía haber ido_: Sitúa al hablante en el pasado en el que la acción se desarrolla. En aquel momento tenías la posibilidad, facultad, potencialidad de ir. Simplemente manifiesta que ocurría entonces.

Pospretérito—_Podría haber ido_: Sitúa la hablante después de cuando la acción se desarrolló. Después de aquel momento, por alguna razón, te has dado cuenta de que entonces tuviste la posibilidad, facultad, potencialidad de ir. Aquí más bien se reflexiona a posteriori tras una valoración de _cosas_ en la mente del hablante.

Por intentar resumirlo de una manera sencilla para el no nativo, yo diría que _podía haber ido_ enuncia el pasado mientras que _podría haber ido_ sopesa el pasado.


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Irma, no conozco este dicho. ¿Quiere decir, "pero si tengo la menor duda", "si se me presenta la menor complicación al respecto" o "si se me complica de alguna forma"?


 
Perdona que no te haya contestado, donbill, pero es que no vi tu mensaje. Me tuvieron que mandar el aviso, pero quizá lo borré sin querer, no sé. Ahora que abrí el de inib es cuando vi tu pregunta. Pero ya te lo aclaró ella. Sí me sorprendió que usara esa expresión, por lo castiza, pero vosotros soy una caja de sorpresas. 
Yo sólo te añado la definición que da María Moliner de *'a poco que'*, que es sólo un grado menos intenso que *'a nada que' *(no debo de haber mirado bien porque no encontré 'a nada que' en su diccionario y tiene que estar). Es lo mismo que te dijo inib:
*A poco que. 1 *Expresión conjuntiva que une al significado determinante de «si» la idea de que la cosa necesaria para determinar el suceso de que se trata es pequeña: 
‘*A poco que* él ponga de su parte, todos le ayudaremos'. 
*'A poco que* te muevas romperás la silla’.
De la misma forma: 
“*A nada* que te descuidas/descuides, se te quema el aceite”.
“Bajar de peso rápido no es sano porque *a nada que comas* viene un efecto rebote y ganas otra vez lo que has perdido”




donbill said:


> (Pero has dicho que solo lo dice un español. Estoy tratando, pero no se ha completado la transformación de identidad nacional-- y queda mucho por hacer. )


 
Esto lo estoy esperando yo como agua de mayo, pero creo que me tendré que morir quien soy. 
Saludos desde Madrid.


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> Hi Donbill,
> I'll answer your question, as I wrote the original sentence.
> I'm pretty sure that you know that "darle vueltas a algo" is to go over and over it, to mull it over, to keep thinking about it.
> "A nada que" is a bit more difficult to find an exact translation for, but I can tell you the idea with which I used it.
> "A nada que" means something like "If (I) only just (begin to)...."
> For example:
> _A nada que me digas la primera palabra, seguro que me acuerdo de toda la estrofa = If you (would) only just tell me the first word, I'm bound to remember the whole verse._
> In my message to Irma I was expressing that seeing as I'd only just got my head round the matter, I didn't want to upset the apple cart by starting to analyse it again. _If I even *begin* to go over it again, I will probably get more confused._



Gracias, inib. I knew "darle vueltas a algo," but the expression as you used it was new to me. Thanks again!


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> Esto lo estoy esperando yo como agua de mayo, pero creo que me tendré que morir como soy.
> Saludos desde Madrid.



Gracias, Irma, por la explicación y las otras expresiones. See you around the forum! 

Saludos


----------

